# Ogg Sound dateien mit Java abspielen?



## VdA (31. Jan 2007)

Geht das oder muss man sie erst in mp3 oder wav umwandeln? ???:L


----------



## The_S (31. Jan 2007)

Joa, das geht. Schau dir mal den BasicPlayer von www.javazoom.net an.


----------



## VdA (2. Feb 2007)

und welche Klasse ist dafür zuständig?


----------



## VdA (3. Feb 2007)

???


----------



## VdA (3. Feb 2007)

hallo kann mir jemand dieFrage beantworten??


----------



## VdA (3. Feb 2007)

Ich frag einfach nochmal ganz ausführlich:

Wie kann man mit Java *.ogg Musikdateien öffnen und abspielen?


----------



## The_S (11. Feb 2007)

sry, war im Urlaub. So spontan diese hier

http://www.javazoom.net/jlgui/docs/docs2.3/javazoom/jlgui/basicplayer/BasicPlayer.html


----------



## VdA (17. Feb 2007)

Jo danke  
die solln nähmlich kleiner sein als MP3 :meld:


----------



## The_S (20. Feb 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob die kleiner sind, aber wenn sollte das so gut wie nicht merkbar sein ...


----------

